
Scale-Up Leadership Lessons I’ve Learned Over 9 Years - sinak
https://readthink.com/scale-up-leadership-lessons-i-ve-learned-over-9-years-as-hubspot-s-ceo-39521f5b7567#.l91ol166q
======
mooreds
Hmmm. This was a good guide to leadership in any non startup organization, not
just those in scale up mode.

Especially enjoyed the net promoter score idea--great way to get employee
feedback at scale.

